# Who Wants To Create



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all.
Iv been on here for a year (pretty much just viewing and not posting much) but lately iv been posting on here a fair bit and I will continue to do so.
ATM my sig and avatar are a bit boring and I was wondering if any tempers would like to create me a new avatar and/or sig. I'm pretty good with illustrator and photoshop but I just haven't got any creative juices in me. 

Anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=113443


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------

